# You make the call



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Prize: Fiver of JL #2's

Make a guess.

What was the artist/band name and album name of the first LP album I ever purchased?

Hint: I was born in 1958
Another hint: I bought the LP at Fedmart in 1968. I think I paid like 4.99 for it.
The LP was originally released in 1967. I daydreamed listening to it on my Dad's Magnavox stereo. The first song was particularly captivating.

Okay first correct answer gets the fiver. I don't care how many times you guess a day.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band?

Peggy Lee's Somethin' Groovy?


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Beatles White Album?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jimi Hendrix Electric ladyland?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Carryin' on with Johnny Cash and June Carter?

Now I'm just throwing out wild guesses.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Steppenwolf, Steppenwolf?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Who, sell out


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Monkees, The Birds the Bees and the Monkees?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Beach Boys... Freinds or the Best of?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Doors... waiting for the Sun?

I'm having too much fun


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Something by the Beatles


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

the monkeys


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Mamas and Papas Deliver


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Jefferson Airplane After Bathing at Baxter's or Surrealistic Pillow.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Van Morrison Blowin' your mind


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Beau Brummels - Triangle


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

That Van guess is good papa....how about another Bang album?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE ROLLING STONES
"Between The Buttons" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE VELVET UNDERGROUND
"The Velvet Underground & Nico" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE WHO
"The Who Sell Out" (1967)

This *IS* fun!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE ROLLING STONES
"Their Satanic Majesties Request" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE KINKS
"Something Else" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE HOLLIES
"Evolution" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE DOORS
"The Doors" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

PROCOL HARUM
"Procol Harum [With Bonus Tracks]" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

PINK FLOYD
"The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn" (1967)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Did I win yet? :r :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Aha! Now we know who doesn't get the proper amount of rest (besides me!). 

A cappella? Yep and on the very first track. :s


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Did I win yet? :r :r


No! Now stop or I'll change the rule and limit you to 200 guesses a day!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

NICO
"Chelsea Girl" (1967)

*200 will be enough!!!*


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

THE TEMPTATIONS
"In A Mellow Mood" (1967)


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

hollywood said:


> NICO
> "Chelsea Girl" (1967)
> 
> *200 will be enough!!!*


What the hell?

/checks color of underwear


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

OK! OK! I'll stop to give everyone else a chance!! I love this question, though! I'm going through my album catalog and it really has made me smile!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm thinking to myself "if you were listening to Hendrix or Jefferson Airplane or even the Beatles at the age of 10, you had a pretty sophisticated taste in music at that age. So I'm going to guess something a little 'tamer'…

Beach Boys – Smiley Smile

The Monkees – More of the Monkees


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

hollywood said:


> THE TEMPTATIONS
> "In A Mellow Mood" (1967)


Okay stop. You are hurting my feelings now! Yeah I was a big Temptations fan. :r :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

BOB DYLAN
"John Wesley Harding" (1967)

Well .... maybe one more.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

BEACH BOYS
"Wild Honey" (1967)


... or two.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

colgate said:


> Prize: Fiver of JL #2's
> 
> Make a guess.
> 
> ...


The monkeys. Man that Davey Jones could croon a tune.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Sonny & Cher and the beat goes on and the beat goes on, well you know how it goes. Born the same year and at ten I was listening to the Beatles & Dylan.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Great album the Rascals Essentials wit Good Lovin


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Leonard Cohen
Songs of Leonard Cohen 

The Beatles
Magical Mystery Tour 

Cream
Disraeli Gears 

The Doors
Strange Days 

The Byrds
Younger Than Yesterday 

The Left Banke
Walk Away Renee/Pretty Ballerina 

Moby Grape
Moby Grape 

The Hollies
Butterfly 

13th Floor Elevators
Easter Everywhere 

Phil Ochs
Pleasures of The Harbor 

The Moody Blues
Days Of Future Passed 

The Doors
The Doors 

Buffalo Springfield
Again 

The Pretty Things
Emotions 

Traffic
Mr. Fantasy 

_____
rm


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Wrong album. Dont know the name


P-Town Smokes said:


> Great album the Rascals with Good Lovin


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

The Moody Blues- Days of Future Passed- 1967 - Polydor Records


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced?- 1967 - Reprise
Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow - 1967 - RCA Records 
Cream - Disraeli Gears - 1967 - Capital Records
Buffalo Springfield - 1967 - Atlantic Records 

Hollywood go to bed


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Roger Miller"


Okay stop everyone. Rog, that King of the Road, hit it.

I presume you guessed what you did based on the one big hint aka Acappella first track. 

Do you think you could earn these babies and tell me which one was the right one based ON THE HINT. That way I know it was skill and not google that did it. Ill give you three guesses.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Remember that song well, My Dad loved that song.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, Roger won, not the song King of the Road by Roger Miller :tpd: Great little contest, brought back some good ole songs.


P-Town Smokes said:


> Remember that song well, My Dad loved that song.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

colgate said:


> Roger Miller"
> 
> Okay stop everyone. Rog, that King of the Road, hit it.
> 
> ...


 I can not tell a lie -- google did it 

This is my era too, and i really enjoyed reliving the music as i looked through it -- thanks. So, now that there is a new hoop to jump through i'll have to take a guess, based on my recollections of those that i have in my collection that don't have an acapella first track and those that i do not have in my collection. Unfortunately the gap is greater than three -- so here goes:

Leonard Cohen
Songs of Leonard Cohen

Phil Ochs
Pleasures of The Harbor

Buffalo Springfield
Again

Ah, well it was fun anyway -- if those miss the mark

_____
rm


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I was in a hurry going out the door when I first saw this. Upon closer inspection I believe every damn one of these LP's started with an Acappella so excuse me. Roger, well freaking done.

The LP was Cream Disraeli Gears and the song was Strange Brew (kill what's inside of you). I used to get so annoyed by that first song and I thought what a dog of an album I wasted my valuable 5 bucks on. I was 10 and yeah you could say my tastes were a sophisticated for a 10 year old. Truth be told, there were just so darn many fabulously talented bands back then it was hard not to be a sophisticated music lover.

Roger I'll ask that you PM your address in order to collect your well deserved prize!!



Roger Miller" said:


> Leonard Cohen
> Songs of Leonard Cohen
> 
> The Beatles
> ...


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Ah man you should have waited to read my post. Here i thought you were a musical god. Hey Mr. Fantasy is definitely Acappella as was the first track on the Moody Blues I believe. 

Cream's Strange Brew was about as Acappella as you could get though.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

colgate said:


> Ah man you should have waited to read my post. Here i thought you were a musical god. Hey Mr. Fantasy is definitely Acappella as was the first track on the Moody Blues I believe.
> 
> Cream's Strange Brew was about as Acappella as you could get though.


And DEFINITELY Magical Mystery Tour. A lalala a magical mystery tour! So I still say well done for the selection.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Roger Miller, the bird is in flight via second day air USPS.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

colgate said:


> Roger Miller, the bird is in flight via second day air USPS.


  
Thanks cg. Take a look at my "guess what this is" post in the "everything but.." forum and perhaps we'll just exchange packages.

Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Colgate's package arrived last week and i had the immense pleasure of smoke one of these fine cigars this weekend.

Thanks Steve! you're very generous and a true asset to the CS community.

_____
rm


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> Colgate's package arrived last week and i had the immense pleasure of smoke one of these fine cigars this weekend.
> 
> Thanks Steve! you're very generous and a true asset to the CS community.
> 
> ...


woo hoo! I am glad it got to it's intended recipient, me being a USPS tightwad and all. 

thanks for the kind words greg and enjoy.


----------

